# VIC: Western Port Bay:Shoreham



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Me, Dad and Topgunpete headed to our land today. Yes Shoreham.
We went to have a bit of fun with the local Leather Jacket, Squid, Pike, etc.








Was spose to be there at 6 but didn't wake up till 6 :lol: 








Awesome Place, I love it!








Great Scenery!








Rod locked in trolling waiting for action!








Dad looks pretty comfy! 








Angryseal








Plenty of these fellas around!








And these :roll:








Lunch Time. Snags and Rissole's!








The Carpark/Road.








Blue Clear Western Port water!








You wont get a better place!

Thanks to Pete for waiting for us.

Day Pool:
Pete: 1kg Squid
Angryseal(Theoldman):2 Leatherjacket, 2 Wrasse, 1 Grass Whiting and 2 monster toads!
Mitch:10 Wrasse :roll:
Pretty good day considering we forgot the berley and normally you need berley in these sort of places.
In the troll we got a few hook ups but nothing to follow on.
Thanks, Mitch


----------



## nimblefrog (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow that's some serious PVC tube work there, looks like a neat setup.

Where you using bait or were the jackets taking lures ?

BTW, must be great to have a dry foot well (photo # '8'), I get about 2 inches of water in the foot well of my outback - I think I need to go on a diet ..did 17km in the outback today , doubt I lost any weight though


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

You guys did well to brave the elements today. I changed my mind with the wind howling outside. Well done. Cheers Paul


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Mitch, nice photos but they don't do justice to the wind that gusted up. Proud of your and angry seals effort perservering in the conditions. My 5kg dumbell anchor worked well in the conditions, but the waves crashing over the stern were not comforting. Had the squid for dinner so no photos - arrow squid - still it was good and some fresh bait for the reds.

We were 100m offshore with an offshore wind blowing and we had whitecaps - you guys are keen. Got home to Mornington after our fish, it was flat - no wind - and it had been flat all morning - go figure......!!!!!!......

Went for a fly later, 50 - 60 knots of wind at 1,500 feet. I was happy just to get back on the ground in one piece - so no low level fly overs - next time, the turbulence made shoreham look flat.

Sunday morning might be chance at Mornington.


----------



## smuggler (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done for getting out boys, I fished PPB early morning and it was flat but no fish :? . I was a few K's off Aspendale with about 10 boats around me and no one caught a fish, it was good to get some paddleing practice in though. Looking forward to more action.
John


----------



## Windshear (Aug 22, 2009)

Great photos and what a great looking spot. I see why you love it. Awesome handywork on the rod holders but how did you flare the ends out??


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Great report mitch, good to hear you had a good day and have you upgraded from the camera phone the photos look alote clearer


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

Great report Mitch&#8230;

Like the photos - nice and clear. No surfers. I was there last Thursday with a carnival of surfers and a good sized swell - not a bite.

Looks like I will have to try it again.

All the best, keep it up.
David


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Top report Mitch and a top effort for going out in those conditions ,it looks a great spot you have there and dont worry about the wrasse I get terrorized by them from time to time :twisted: :twisted: too

cheers cruiser


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

@Darl-We heated the ends up with a heat gun then used a VB stubbie(Dads) :lol: . So we put the drink end in the PVC and turned it turn it stayed.

@Nimblefrog-We used bait when we were ankered. Leather Jacket just take head bite marks out of the placcys. Squid is the best bait as they dont chew it off as easy as, Pippies, Prawns, etc. I was flicking a few plastics until the action started. When it start it starts. Everytime you chuck a bait in the Wrasse and Leather jacket are everywhere but the Leatheries are tricky you need to strike every 10 seconds or so as you cant feel them chewing on it. Thats the fun of it though. You know there there and when you hook up and then loose them the chase it again. Bringing the berley next time as we always used to. Heaps of Whiting in the Sand patches but you need berley. Alot of pike near the rocks on both sides good size pike to. We ended up releasing all the fish. If anyone wants any more info ask as the old man has been fishing there 30 years and I have for ages. Most of you guys wouldn't give it a try but the Snapper come in, in Snapper season and it can be fun. Berley is the key and we normally go out 1-2km but only about 500metres this time as it was rough.

Thanks for the comments guys and yes an Awesome spot. So much fun as the Wrasse pull hard and the Leatheries do to. The funnest part is trying not to get the Jackets and Wrasse in the weed. December the Whiting should be there which is fun as. You can bag out all to 50cm and fat.

Thanks, Mitch


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Well done guys!!! Awesome stuff!  
I havent been out for AGES and its killing me!!


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey great stuff mitch...i know what u mean about westernport bay what an awesome place huh.....hope to see you out there... me and hardyaka (paul) will prob try flinders again this week if the wind lets us..cheers paul ;-)


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Mitch, Great report mate, You guys would have to be the keenest i've seen for a while, The new camera is heaps better than the camera phone !!!!!!!! i went out off Mornington in my boat and tried for a few squid, but not much wanted to play, then the wind picked up .I love Shoreham and have been going there for 20 years, i used to stay in my panel van right up the end (when you could park there) and surf, sleep, eat, surf, sleep, eat, then i'd drive back to work on the Monday morning, the good old days. 
I've had some good sessions out there with squid and pippies, there are some nice deep holes just out from creek.
Bilby.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

ah bilby, you've heard about my secret spot. could have made it easily there on sat., but not back to the launch site.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Good on ya for getting out there boys.
Finally.....the little Wrasse Master has got a new camera! :shock: :lol: :lol: 
A lot better than the last one Mitch.
Never been out of Shoreham - looks a pleasant spot to fish.


----------

